# Possible pregnancy



## mynutmeg (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 5 1/2 year old cob mare who I think may be pregnant. A rectal was done last week which came up negative however the vet said it wasn't always reliable so also took bloods. We should get those back on tuesday. In the meantime I'm going mental not knowing!!!
If she is then she was got last spring, I only recently found out there was a stallion next door at the yard she was on (we've since moved). She is fat however has been loosing weight nicely as she's been on a pretty strict diet. As she's lost weight she's being growing in her belly and she also started developing her udders. She is a maiden and there are no pregnant or lactating mares anywhere near us. I keep an eye on her weight by measuring her girth and length and since her belly appeared to be growing I've also measured her belly. She's dropped around 20kg in the last couple of weeks (around 5cms of her girth measurment). Her belly has incresed by about 7cms in the last 4 days!

This is her aged 4
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg285/my_nut_meg/All the animals/IMG_0497-1.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg285/my_nut_meg/All the animals/IMG_0495.jpg

This is her today and what her udders look like - most of the filling is just infront of the actual teats and udders but the top of those are also filling out and she's also producing a small amount of a clearish yellow fluid if milked (I'm not doing this lots, just once or twice)
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg285/my_nut_meg/Roo feb 2011/DSC00245.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg285/my_nut_meg/Roo feb 2011/DSC00246.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg285/my_nut_meg/Roo feb 2011/DSC00249.jpg


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi just seen your post, I had come on here to ask advice on my mare possibly being pregnant.
Last year my mare had an accident in the field at a yard where she had cut both back legs to shreds, the yard owner reconned they had been in the field with her all day but would not tell me what had happened and said they didnt notice that anything had happened at all, as it wasnt until I got down to yard that I noticed she was bleeding etc.
I didnt think anymore of this and assumed she had got caught up on some fencing etc and moved yards that same week as anyone not noticing my horse is injured on a livery yard where there was suposedly someone at all times did not go down well with me. 
Saturday night I was just thinking before going to sleep and realised my mare has not been in season for 7 months now. I hadnt even thought about it as this is my first mare after always owning geldings but realised before this she was in season every 2 weeks-1month like clockwork.
She has also got very fat recently, her stomach looking quite similar to your mares in the way that the stomach is down quite low down and round, it also seems to be growing very fast. Also she has started biting. I couldnt understand why all of a sudden she would have got such a bad habbit but have realised that it is always when I touch her stomach or along her back. 

Dows this in anyway sound similar to your mare? I am really panicking now as if she is pregnant it will mean she is due around July time and I really dont know what signs I am looking out for!

Thanks and good luck with your mare! :smile:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some photos, I took these last week. I will try and get some more if I can as she is bigger still!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry they didnt attach...


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

I know these posts are old now but I wondered what happened? Were your mares pregnant? I am on here asking about my mare. I have started a thread with a couple of pictures.


----------



## mynutmeg (Feb 5, 2011)

No she wasn't  However she's just had a colt this summer (this one was planned) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

